# Empire Zoysia under an inch? Let's see it



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Anyone here maintaining empire under an inch? Any pics?

I'm finding it best around 1.5" but I'm not level. Just wondering how well it fills in at 1/2"

Building a new home on 1ac and was set on going Bermuda, but the ease and look of the empire has me seriously reconsidering. Only prob, I forked over a far amount for a triplex that I'm restoring for the new house/lawn and I believe max HOC is 1" . It has 11 blade reels that may not do well with zoysia at 1" due to how thick it grows.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

I tried to keep it under an inch&#128522;. Its alot happier in my yard at closer to 2" though. Its also alot less work.....alot less.

I think at 1/2" its going to be fairly slow laterally. Its nowhere near Bermuda laterally.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

Heres Empire around 1" from last year. This is after mostly recovering from the constant fungus last year.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

For comparison, this is at about 2.25".


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm reel mowing my Empire at .5" for the past month or so using a Toro Flex 21 (set at maximum HOC for that machine). It was installed while dormant this past January. I am getting very good lateral growth and thickness but not nearly the level of Bermuda. I am also getting much better color from applying 10-10-10 and also T-Nex. If I had to do it all over again I would probably use Empire over the whole yard. The only thing to be seen is how well it holds up to wear and tear. It's still in training and I'm dealing with some weeds but I'm hoping I will be able to go full blast next season.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Neighbor does, it's thick ... probably over fertilized but wow
He pays for pgr and mows 1 week with a new cal trimmer 
I will get a pic ....send donation to my Paypal ...lol

Mr Lee of Reelrollers does ...from the archives: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=57342#p57342


----------



## DoubleBarrel (May 19, 2019)

I've never measured, but like to think I'm fairly low.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> I'm reel mowing my Empire at .5" for the past month or so using a Toro Flex 21 (set at maximum HOC for that machine). It was installed while dormant this past January. I am getting very good lateral growth and thickness but not nearly the level of Bermuda. I am also getting much better color from applying 10-10-10 and also T-Nex. If I had to do it all over again I would probably use Empire over the whole yard. The only thing to be seen is how well it holds up to wear and tear. It's still in training and I'm dealing with some weeds but I'm hoping I will be able to go full blast next season.


Looking killer Redtwin!! Much better than the LCN's empire that seems to be around 4-5" 😂😂


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Txmx583 said:


> Looking killer Redtwin!! Much better than the LCN's empire that seems to be around 4-5" 😂😂


LOL! He and I have chatted a little about it on Instagram. It's a very versatile turf and can be mowed at just about any height. I think that since the majority of his yard is SA, he is keeping the Empire looking similar and using the same equipment. It makes sense to me. That's why I am keeping mine so low; the rest of my yard is Tifway 419 so I'm keeping the Empire looking similar and using the same equipment.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> Txmx583 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking killer Redtwin!! Much better than the LCN's empire that seems to be around 4-5" 😂😂
> ...


I agree and it makes sense. I plan on maintaining my zorro at 1/2 to 5/8" as well. Can't wait to cut it, I measured it yesterday amd it came around 3" from the sod farm. Tallest grass I've ever had haha


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Tough call between Empire and Celebration Bermuda. The empire at out vacation home has been easy to manage and looks great. I really want to try the Bermuda at the new house but the mowing schedule/pgr has me thinking hard about it.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Snuck a shot...I felt weird so it's not a full glamour shot 



It is spongy dense


----------



## SirWibin (Jul 29, 2021)

Txmx583 said:


> Looking killer Redtwin!! Much better than the LCN's empire that seems to be around 4-5" 😂😂


Oh man he mows his SOOO high.
But it is honestly nice when its fluffy.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

SirWibin said:


> Txmx583 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking killer Redtwin!! Much better than the LCN's empire that seems to be around 4-5" 😂😂
> ...


In one of his videos where he's doing a small sand level he lets it out that he keeps the Zoysia high so he does not have to kill all the weeds. The weeds stay below the high Zoysia canopy and can't be seen.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I did one last mow at .5" and then covered it all in sand. I'll be mowing around an inch with the rotary from now until it grows through. I'm hoping I can get it back down in time for it to go through the winter at a low HOC.


----------



## Travisfray (Apr 3, 2020)

I keep this empire at .4 and it seems to do well at that height


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Travisfray said:


> I keep this empire at .4 and it seems to do well at that height


@Travisfray Wow...the lawn and landscaping looks great!


----------



## Travisfray (Apr 3, 2020)

ENC_Lawn said:


> Travisfray said:
> 
> 
> > I keep this empire at .4 and it seems to do well at that height
> ...


Thanks ENC


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Travisfray said:


> I keep this empire at .4 and it seems to do well at that height


Zoysia goals!


----------



## burntfire (Dec 10, 2020)

This is from seed and is about 9 months old cut at 1-3/4" - 2".

Wouldn't recommend seed to anyone that doesn't want to put in the work.


----------



## SirWibin (Jul 29, 2021)

burntfire said:


> This is from seed and is about 9 months old cut at 1-3/4" - 2".
> 
> Wouldn't recommend seed to anyone that doesn't want to put in the work.


I got some spots that need love in my yard and didn't know much about zoysia before.
Now when I fix that part of the yard, level it blah blah and kill off the undesirables, I'ma just pull plugs from around my yard vs seed.
That and I don't know what strain I have either. But when I have a huge yard of established zoysia, why bother with seed when plugs will be more effective anyways.

With how this grass spreads, it's great to be able to do it this way.
You all that start it from seed have tallents I cannot match. haha


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

TampaBayFL said:


> For comparison, this is at about 2.25".


Exactly 2 weeks ago, I gave mine a fairly hard HOC reset at 0.5 inch. My SunJoe battery powered reel had a difficult time doing it,but managed to struggle through it (although the height of cut was not really consistent).



One week later----



I don't have a photo as of today, but most areas are probably 3/4 recovered, but some other areas that got hit harder (due to uneveness and were scalped nearly to the ground) are taking a lot longer. Zoysia def doesn't tolerate severe abuse as well as bermuda does.

I have mowed a couple of times at 1 inch since the reset but I think I'm going to let it go to about 1.5 inch and call it a day. It's just simply seems to look the best there.


----------

